# Need some help in network setup - dlink router and DVR ??



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

I am trying to set up a Swann Surveillance (Security) system with my computer. I have 4 computers (3 desktop + 1 laptop) in total on my location. Primary computer ( Cashier Till) is connected with D link Router with Ethernet cable. Other 2 desktop computers and laptop are connected wirelessly with D link router. So this is the whole set up of computers. All desktop computers have windows XP professional in it but laptop have windows vista home premium in it

My ISP is already charging me for 2 IP addresses. Now I need another one for my security system DVR. I don’t want to spend too much money on it but I want to view it remotely. Somebody suggested me about dynDNS.com but I don’t know how this thing works with dlink routers . Could anybody please tell me the procedure how can I set it up for my whole network so that I can watch my DVR remotely without spending any extra money on it. Sorry for being so cheap but I already spent too much money on whole system and especially at this time of recession even single penny counts. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you have multiple public IP addresses, you'll have to bypass your router for the direct connection.

A standard SOHO router will only handle a single WAN IP address.

If you put a simple Ethernet switch between the router and the modem, you'll be able to plug the DVR system in directly and it'll be accessable directly.

Are these multiple IP addresses dynamic or static? 

Another option would be to use a single IP address and port forward the correct ports for access to the DVR. In that case, you could get rid of the extra charge for the second public IP address, since you aren't using it.


----------



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks for your reply Johnwill .. those 2 IP addresses which are provided by my ISP are static .. so is it possible can i get rid of those static IP addresses and set up everything on dynamic .. i dont know how this dynDNS.org work on Dlink router .. 
As you suggested if i would put a switch between my router and modem .. can i still use my router, because i need 2 computer on wireless too.. 
Please suggest ??


----------



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

I was trying to try your suggestion Johnwill, I am trying to setup port for my DVR on my router. i reserched on internet and got following instrucitons. 

On the Virtual Server screen:
Click on the "Enabled" radio button
Choose a Name for this service. This can be anything that you choose.
Enter the IP address of your DVR 
Select TCP for the Protocal Type
Enter the port # for both the Pivate Port and Public Port. 
Select "Always" for Schedule
Click on the "Apply" button


Could you please tell me how can i get IP for my DVR or i can choose any IP i want. 
how can i get numbers for public and private port. 

Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, for most D-Link routers, you can reserve an IP address by MAC address. If you look in the DHCP connection table in the router's status, you'll find the MAC address of the DVR listed.

It would help to know exactly what model of D-Link router you have.


----------

